
Attack of the Repo Men - manish
http://acme.com/software/thttpd/repo.html
======
hga
Shades of "Oklahoma city threatens to call FBI over 'renegade' Linux maker":
<http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/03/24/tuttle_centos/> (or Google centos
oklahoma)

